# 16 month old bitch



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Madame Wesson is 16 months old now, AKC Ch Ptd, and we have recently taken up herding


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Gorgeous in my opinion.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Wesson! You have the most beautiful girls.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree - gorgeous.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

What Elisabeth said.  very nice!


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments  Hope she does well at the shows next month


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Another month gone by, another pic of Wesson  We're headed down to Raleigh, NC next week!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

That is one beautiful dog. How lucky are you!?


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

She is beautiful


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Breathtaking!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Another month gone by, another pic of Wesson  We're headed down to Raleigh, NC next week!



Where and when is the show in Raleigh? I do hope you wear your hippie Ty-dye tee for the show.:wild:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She's beautiful..love her coloring..


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Doc, the tye dye t shirt is no more . Had a big hole in the chest D:

The show starts next Wednesday at the Raleigh fairgrounds (1025 Blur Ridge Rd). We will be arriving Wednesday to set up


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Glorious coat!
What are you feeding?


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

AWESOME!! very nice Bitch!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, love that natural stack, very impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Glorious coat!
> What are you feeding?


Thanks! She's completely naked here, just blown out for a bath. Your comment gives me hope that she has enough hair to do well next week!

I am feeding Nutrisource Grain Free Lamb. I also use the chicken formula, but the dogs seem to do best on the Lamb.

I actually chose the food not because it is grain free, but because it has NO BEET PULP!! It is hard to find a food that has no beet pulp in it. Especially a food that is affordable.

And if y'all think she's beautiful just standing, you should see her on sheep! THAT is breathtaking <3


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

18 months old  OFA rads in 6 months



















Free stacked









From the front


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, How did the Raleigh show go?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Spent a lot of money to have a good time :-/


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Spent a lot of money to have a good time :-/


Haha good comment. 

She's a great looking dog!


----------

